# Cat Carrier



## animal_lover97 (Jul 31, 2010)

hey my little 7 month old kitten Mitsy hates her cat carrier becuase she associates it with the vets which she doesn't like at all, she will pee or poo or scratch franticly all of the trip(which is usually 30 mins or so) but we maybe be going on holiday withing the country and may think of taking her with us and the drive could be upto 8 hours! Is there any way we can keep her train her to be calm inside her cat carrier?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I would leave the cat carrier out all the time, with a blanket in it, in a corner of your lounge, spray it with Feliway or Felifriend. Perhaps when you are having a play session through a ball or catnip mouse in there. Hopefully the fact that it is there all the time and she will associate it with play will take the more unpleasant associations off the table so to speak!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

animal_lover97 said:


> hey my little 7 month old kitten Mitsy hates her cat carrier becuase she associates it with the vets which she doesn't like at all, she will pee or poo or scratch franticly all of the trip(which is usually 30 mins or so) but we maybe be going on holiday withing the country and may think of taking her with us and the drive could be upto 8 hours! Is there any way we can keep her train her to be calm inside her cat carrier?


As China Blue says leave the carrier out and allow her to play /sleep in it.Feliway make a spray which is useful in these circumstances Bestpet Pharmacy - -Feliway Spray (Travel Size) .As for taking her with you on holiday I dont think this is a great idea.Cats dont like change,and can take a long time to adapt to new surroundings.If she was to escape while away from home this would be a big problem.Also to expect her to travel up to eight hours in her carrier could cause her real stress.This time of year cars become very hot and traffic jams can occur,cats in carriers for long periods is not recommended.She will be better in a cattery or petsitter coming in to feed and sit with her a couple of times a day while you are away


----------



## animal_lover97 (Jul 31, 2010)

I want to get a cat sitter but my dad does not want anyone in the house while we are not in. I have a catnip spray and sometimes spray it but it does not aqffect my cat whatsoever becuase i hear they have to be adults to get the effect if the spray do you think Feliway will?


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

if you really *must* take your cat all over the shop with you in this heat - rather than confine her to a cat carrier in this heat it would be far better for her if you could harness train her - that way she has the full backseat area of car for airflow/can lay in a footwell etc, you can pop a litter tray in footwell. It does mean you have to sit in backseat with her and control the lead. This is what I do with my gang for cat shows so they are comfy - also restrict travel to maximum 1.5 hours drive but that's me.

for desensitising them to a carrier try this


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a wicker carrier that stays out all the time (we live in a small flat with little storage so we wanted something that didn't need to be put away). Ari likes it so much that she takes the morning sun in there.


----------



## RachelWhite (Jun 2, 2011)

animal_lover97 said:


> hey my little 7 month old kitten Mitsy hates her cat carrier becuase she associates it with the vets which she doesn't like at all, she will pee or poo or scratch franticly all of the trip(which is usually 30 mins or so) but we maybe be going on holiday withing the country and may think of taking her with us and the drive could be upto 8 hours! Is there any way we can keep her train her to be calm inside her cat carrier?


Hey that's troublesome!!!

But are you sure that your cat is afraid of going to the vet and that's disturbing her. If that's the case start carrying her for small walks.This practice would be enjoyable for her and she won't disturb you in long trips also. But sometimes it happens that the carrier is uncomfortable and that's the reason for the cats panicking. For that you have to make the carrier comfortable for her.

I think you are really worried for taking your kitten to long trips. Just go through the following site. It would definitely help you.

Traveling with Your Cat :: Indoor Pet :: The Ohio State University


----------

